# Hoover Fall Saugeye



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll be fishing Fishing hoover from a boat, mostly in the south pool, for the next month. I've never fished hoover in the fall, but I anticipate its good once the water gets into the 50s. Yesterday was the first time I saw it drop below 70! Shouldn't be long. 

Anyone else want to work together to figure them out? PM me. I'm use to fishing Indian in the fall, but now I have the boat docked at Hoover. My strength is vertical jiggin Vib-Es, I imagin that'll work if I can locate them but lookin forward to some after dark jerk bait fishin too


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

boaterfisherdude said:


> Anyone else want to work together to figure them out?


One way is, how about everybody not killing every thing you catch.
With the increase in boating pressure on Hoover, in my humble opinion this is becoming a problem.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

i have not fished for saugeye before. i'm usually on hoover for crappie. i'm happy to learn with you.


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

I've been surprised at how low the fishing pressure is in the southern basin, I've fished Indian the past 20 years and can say at least the southern basin is not pressured like Indian is. Maybe that's why i'm not catching too many everyone knows all the fish are north


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

The south pool is very productive in May, June and early July for saugeye.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been stumped in the North pool on my kayak. Was starting to think I need to go south, but sounds like that has been tough too. I'm not very good at fishing for them, but I caught a decent amount in spring/summer. I have hit some areas that look great, rock bottom, transitions, points etc. casting jigs/vibes/spoons and trolling, but have not caught a single Saugeye from Hoover since August. I am almost certain I am marking them on electronics, nice arcs hanging right on the bottom along transition areas, same type of marks I was seeing when I was actually catching them.

My question is, how effective is trolling vs casting right now?


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Every summer in July I lose the saugeye bite, just can't find them. Got so frustrating I just fish for cats from July till September, at least I can find the cats.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes the saugeye at Hoover often show up and disappear without any rhyme or reason. The fish at alum are easier to pattern IMHO.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

bassin mickey said:


> One way is, how about everybody not killing every thing you catch.
> With the increase in boating pressure on Hoover, in my humble opinion this is becoming a problem.


Saugeye don’t reproduce and are strictly a put and take sport fish. There is also no size limit regulation for Saugeye on Hoover. Other than the 6 fish per day per person regulation there’s not much anyone can do to stop people from keeping Saugeye on that lake.


----------



## John Hart (Nov 28, 2019)

I fished at Hoover last Saturday for Saugeyes it was very slow. All shorts but the Crappies are on 🔥


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

I'd imagine the saugeye and crappie are biting pretty good right now.


----------

